# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  videofreeforonline

## jokramer

I have problems with a self starting page named "antivirus 2009"
I cannot receive windows autoupdate

----------


## Rene-gad

Servus Jo,
Zuerst eine kleine Lektuere auf Deutsch : http://freenet-homepage.de/rene-gad/...Anleitung.html  :Wink: 

F&#252;hre das Script aus


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 DeleteService('Bonjour Service');
 QuarantineFile('c:\windows\system32\gayusomi.dll','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumatoma.dll','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\huhugafe.dll','');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\huhugafe.dll');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumatoma.dll');
 DeleteFile('c:\windows\system32\gayusomi.dll');
 DeleteFile('c:\programme\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe');
 DeleteFile('C:\Programme\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

Nach dem Reboot - mit CCleaner od. ClearProg Temps, Papierkorb etc. leeren, neue Logs zum Beitrag anh&#228;ngen + Quarant&#228;ne &#252;ber den roten Link Upload quarantined files uploaden.

----------

